# Exportation d'un fichier pst Outlook vers Entourage



## Scorpion (4 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je veux transferer ma messagerie Outlook qui est sous Windows XP vers Entourage. Peut on le faire en exportant depuis Outlook (sous XP) par un .pst ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2006)

Non, il faut relier les deux machines et importer directement depuis entourage Mac en lui indiquant le dossier Outlook.


Et pour les logiciels internet, c'est dans le forum internet, comme indiqu&#233; dans le titre :


----------



## Noehli (8 Septembre 2006)

Et comment on fait pour relier le Mac au PC. Excusez moi je viens seulement d'acheter un Mac il y a une semaine (Macbook)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

Ethernet, liaison r&#233;seau.


----------



## Noehli (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup.
(Je suppose que je dois utiliser le Mac pour établir le réseau)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

Il te faut faire monter le disque du PC sur le bureau du Mac.


----------

